# Echo CS-310 ?



## shortlid (May 5, 2009)

I just saw a Echo CS-310 with a 14" bar at Home Depot for $199. Says it is made in Japan. Anyone have this saw, I want to use it for trim work around my house. If I need to can this saw take a biggeer bar than 14"??


----------



## limelakephoto (May 6, 2009)

Sure you can put a 16 " bar on it and it will turn it just fine ! Do yourself a favour , if you have a dealer nearby, go buy it there for the same price or less. You will save yourself alot of trouble and headaches if something ever goes wrong. If you buy it at Home Depot and you have trouble they won't do squat for you. They are a great saw, VERY RELIABLE ! Easy to start and have decent power.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (May 6, 2009)

I bought an Echo CS-310 this January. It is a great handling trim saw. Make sure you buy one from a local full-service dealer, not a box store. Chances are you can buy one from a local dealer for the same price.


----------



## shortlid (May 6, 2009)

I would buy from Turf Depot local chain dealer but I have a $200 gift card given for my birthday to the box store. I do have the chain dealer near me for Echo. My local dealers (based out of house our small building) do Husky, Stihl and Jonered mainly.


----------



## limelakephoto (May 7, 2009)

shortlid said:


> I would buy from Turf Depot local chain dealer but I have a $200 gift card given for my birthday to the box store. I do have the chain dealer near me for Echo. My local dealers (based out of house our small building) do Husky, Stihl and Jonered mainly.



Ahhh ! I see your delema ! I would go buy it from H.D. Then register the waranty with ECHO. If you have a problem getting it serviced call ECHO and ride their arse. Or go to the dealer and tell them your delema, perhaps the owner or sales person would take the gift card as cash towards it. !!!


----------



## shortlid (May 7, 2009)

*Like it*

I like the idea of going by the dealer and asking if they will take my $200 gift card as cash!

I will let you know!


----------



## dswensen (May 7, 2009)

*Confused???*



shortlid said:


> I like the idea of going by the dealer and asking if they will take my $200 gift card as cash!
> 
> I will let you know!



Why would the dealer (assumed NOT Home Depot) take a gift card that was paid for at Home Depot (right, HD has the $200 in cash). Unless he plans to redeem the card at HD personally, wouldn't he be out $200?


----------



## limelakephoto (May 8, 2009)

Hey anything is worth a try ! You never know what will happen. I am trying to keep money in the "Small Mans" pocket. We have a dealer around here that would probably do it.


----------



## limelakephoto (May 8, 2009)

Most gift cards can be turned back in for cash. That dealer just might earn himself a customer for years to come !


----------



## Vibes (May 8, 2009)

Tell the dealer you'll take $180 for the card towards the saw. Who knows you may even walk outa there with a better deal on a nicer saw.

I'll never buy power equipment at a box again. Get it from local guy and it will come tuned and ready to go. 

We have a new shop in my town who doesn't sell any brand. Just repairs. He is a warraunty center for one of the boxes. He won't tell which one, but he will tell you the stories of the crap that he has to deal with. The one manufacturer contacted him and told him that they just delivered to that box store 8 hand held blowers with bad carburators. They told him to be ready for them.


----------



## dswensen (May 8, 2009)

limelakephoto said:


> Most gift cards can be turned back in for cash. That dealer just might earn himself a customer for years to come !



Boy, not around here. Once you use some and have an annoying balance left, just TRY to get anyone to zero out the balance and give you cash.


----------



## shortlid (May 8, 2009)

*Sweet!*

I called the dealer, said keeps Stihls in stock but no Echo saws, just Echo blowers. Said if I bought a Echo saw at box would have no problem honoring the 5 year warrenty for consumer use!!

Of course he tried to sell me on Stihl saw at the same price point for the CS-310.


----------



## anchary (Dec 10, 2009)

*Advantage of buying from Dealer*

I a planning to buy cs310 from HD.
Can somebody please list, whats the advantage of buying from Dealer vs store like Home Depot?

Thx


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't forget to pull the limiter caps and give it more fuel, way more power and it won't burn up. Steve


----------



## brokenbudget (Dec 10, 2009)

anchary said:


> I a planning to buy cs310 from HD.
> Can somebody please list, whats the advantage of buying from Dealer vs store like Home Depot?
> 
> Thx




you need this explained to you?
dealer pro: (if the dealer is good): makes sure the saw runs properly before you get home,
same price or less (plus extras like a chain, OIL, case, hat etc. etc..
someplace to bring it if you break it.
warranty

there is NO pro's to buying a saw from a box store when you have a capable dealer just up the road. plus, it give the saw manufacturer a bad rep.


----------



## BeansBaxter (Dec 10, 2009)

mountainlake said:


> Don't forget to pull the limiter caps and give it more fuel, way more power and it won't burn up. Steve



While I agree that this is good advice, it will void the warranty.

If you can figure out a way to make the changes undetectable or are willing to give up the 5 year warranty then go for it.


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 10, 2009)

BeansBaxter said:


> While I agree that this is good advice, it will void the warranty.
> 
> If you can figure out a way to make the changes undetectable or are willing to give up the 5 year warranty then go for it.



You could get the caps off, adjust and put them back on in the middle of the adjustment range with little damage to the caps, no worse than if your screwdriver slipped while trying to adjust. Steve


----------



## woodcarver (Jun 5, 2016)

Of course he tried to sell me on Stihl saw at the same price point for the CS-310.

I would have taken that offer...


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jun 5, 2016)

woodcarver said:


> Of course he tried to sell me on Stihl saw at the same price point for the CS-310.
> 
> I would have taken that offer...



IMHO, the CS-310 is a better saw than the MS170. With a carb tune up and the cat removed from the muffler, the CS-310 is a hot little saw. The only issue I've had with the CS-310 is leakage of bar oil after the saw is shut down.

FWIW, my CS-310 was purchased from a full-service dealer for Husky, Stihl and Echo, not a box store, at the same price that box stores charge.


----------

